# cnc programmer



## gordon (Jan 30, 2012)

Hey guys, Im a qualified turner and a certified cnc programmer on fanuc control. Ive been trying to use my qualification to get me into australia but so far no luck. I know its really difficult to get a sponsorship visa but its my only option because the skilled migrant visa is going to cost me about R40 000 in total. thats really a lot of money and its not even guarenteed that im going to be able to live there. Can anybody help me in any way?


----------

